# Renington 1187 sps waterfowl camo



## duckmasterflash (Feb 5, 2006)

Thinking of buying a remington 1187 sps waterfowl camo what do you think


----------



## nothing but green (Jan 25, 2006)

buy one and get a high flyer very deadly :lol:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I wouldn't go with a 11-87. I would go with a Benelli Super Black Eagle 2 or a Benelli nove Pump. The Super Black Eagle 2 is definitely the worlds best Semi auto ever. I can do 3 1/2 inch shells which is great. It also comes in really nice high definition camo patterns, Go with the Super Black Eagle 2. GOOD LUCK and good hunting :wink:


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

go for it, ive been using my 1187 supermag for quite some time now and you'll love it, i ve also owned a super black eagle, great gun to, quite abit more money though, the 1187 will do evrything you ask of it...trust me, i dont baby my shotguns....the manin reason i gave the gun a try, i still own an older 1187 that only shoots upi to 3 inch and is has been such a great gun over the years and the new version has met all my expectations for a good gun


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

I would get it and not think twice about it. I wouldn't get the SBE, though..


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

I've also had one for three years now, just keep it clean and it works great. I bought it for $500 less than the SBE. I've never shot a SBE, but all you hear is good things. I just couldn't spend that much dough on a shotgun.

Good Hunting.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Go gold or go home


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Is the 11-87 waterfowl the same gun that BUCK GARDNER shoots in Fowl Play 3???????? :-?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I have an 11-87 LH and it has been flawless. Shoots anything I stick in it, to include mixing trap loads with 3 " mags. Unlike those euro-autos, it's made of STEEL! Didn't have to mortgage my house to pay for it, either...

I wished it was available in camo, but the lefties aren't. Might get it dipped before season, as I really like my shotguns camo'ed...


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Original Goosebuster said:


> Go gold or go home


 :beer:


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

I got an 11-87 the first year they went to 3 1/2 inch and it kept bracking but Remington ended up giving me a brand new one and I havnt had a problem with it.

Great customer service! :beer:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

honkbuster3 said:


> Is the 11-87 waterfowl the same gun that BUCK GARDNER shoots in Fowl Play 3???????? :-?


You think Buck is buying his gun, or do you think benelli want's the endorsement? 11-87 is an awesome gun, I'd buy it in a heartbeat if I hadn't bought my SX2 3.5".


----------

